# Peter Jackson to produce "The Hobbit" movies



## noodles (Dec 18, 2007)

Peter Jackson to produce 'The Hobbit' - CNN.com


----------



## Drew (Dec 18, 2007)

I fuckin' love that book. Dave, I know you're no LOTR fan, but read "The Hobbit." It's WAY more concise.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Dec 18, 2007)

Are you auditioning for the lead role Dave?


----------



## noodles (Dec 18, 2007)

Matt Crooks said:


> Are you auditioning for the lead role Dave?



I know this is meant as a joke, but if I was offered the part of Bilbo, I would leave my job in a heartbeat. I wouldn't think twice. Prestige of the part aside, Ian McKellen made around $9 million for each movie.


----------



## noodles (Dec 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> I fuckin' love that book. Dave, I know you're no LOTR fan, but read "The Hobbit." It's WAY more concise.



Funny enough, I'm a huge LotR fan, but not a Tolkein fan. I think he was a really amazing guy who happened to write shitty narrative. I always felt Peter Jackson did an excellent job of taking the world that Tolkein created, and presenting it in an entertaining way. I didn't feel for any of the characters in the book, but there were parts in the movies that almost brought me to tears.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've never read the Lord of the Rings books, but when I got the Hobbit I read it in a week. Love that book.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 18, 2007)

Awesome news


----------



## Groff (Dec 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Funny enough, I'm a huge LotR fan, but not a Tolkein fan. I think he was a really amazing guy who happened to write shitty narrative. I always felt Peter Jackson did an excellent job of taking the world that Tolkein created, and presenting it in an entertaining way. I didn't feel for any of the characters in the book, but there were parts in the movies that almost brought me to tears.





It was a headache reading the books. I read them all... And man was it horrible sometimes.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent, I doubt I would've liked it if it was directed by anyone else.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 18, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Excellent, I doubt I would've liked it if it was directed by anyone else.



Er, he's producing these, not directing them, so there's no guaranteeing their quality in relation to the LotR films.

I'm remaining hopeful, though.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 18, 2007)

Am i the only one who doesnt like LotR?


----------



## Pauly (Dec 18, 2007)

Should be awesome! I'd cream my pants if they took select stories from the Silmarillion and turned them into movies, but it's a bit TOO epic.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2007)

the hobbitt is fucking badass, it has so much kickass adventuring and kickassery in it, that it is just kickassness itself! 

plus no fucking elijah wood


----------



## Naren (Dec 18, 2007)

Sweet.  I read The Hobbit before I ever read LotR and, while I prefer LotR to The Hobbit, The Hobbit is a kickass story.


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> plus no fucking elijah wood



Isn't that Elijah Wood in your avatar?


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 18, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> plus no fucking elijah wood



Dude, he's a good actor. Ever see Sin City?







And he's great in some of his other movies too.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't really like LOTR, but I've always LOVED The Hobbit. Kicks the shit out of LOTR imo.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2007)

All us fantasy nerds can now *WHHEWWWW* collectively breathe a BIG sigh of relief.


Dave - let us drink to there someday being a Dark Tower series of movies.  (Good luck pulling it off, though, you say true.)


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll drink to that. You say true, I say thankee!

Long days and pleasent nights.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Come commala!


----------



## Trespass (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm looking forward too it.

I like the LoTR movies in a love/hate way. Sometimes I like it, sometimes I don't. 

I've read the books many times, as well as the Simarillion, Adventures of Tom Bombadil, Hobbit, and a few other Tolkien works (The book of his letters and ideas Christopher published I also read).

I'm an avid reader (though now read musical theory and biographies rather than fiction).


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 20, 2007)

you know whats worse than a movie you hate? when the make like a fuckin million of them!  i just couldnt get into these, i constantly had to as my brother what the deal was. I bugged the hell out of him trying to figure out why those one guys had huge feet!
Bring on more star wars!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 21, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> you know whats worse than a movie you hate? when the make like a fuckin million of them!  i just couldnt get into these, i constantly had to as my brother what the deal was. I bugged the hell out of him trying to figure out why those one guys had huge feet!
> Bring on more star wars!



Harry Potter??


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2007)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Am i the only one who doesnt like LotR?



Nope. I'll join in that one.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 21, 2007)

god i hate harry potter too. I tryed watching the first one, and after about 5 min. of that annoying brittish accent from those kids, i was ready to shoot myself


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 24, 2007)

Drew said:


> I fuckin' love that book. Dave, I know you're no LOTR fan, but read "The Hobbit." It's WAY more concise.



 

took "The Hobbit" on vacation a few years ago, just to have something to read before bed or whatever, ended up reading it in 3 days. Awesome book, couldn't put it down


----------

